# Map of Presbyterians in America



## Plimoth Thom (Mar 9, 2005)

Thought some of you might find this map interesting. It shows the percentage of Presbyterians across America as of 2000.







They have other maps for different denominations and religions here.


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 9, 2005)

I like the "none reported" legend. I can just see the headline, Presbyterian's in " " none reported.


----------



## sastark (Mar 9, 2005)

Great maps! Just for comparison, here is the Reformed Map. Note the difference in scale for the colors between Presbyterian and Reformed. Can anybody guess what county Dordt College is in?






[Edited on 3-9-2005 by sastark]


----------



## TimV (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks like we don't gamble much. Check out Nevada.


----------



## pastorway (Mar 9, 2005)

this is funny:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow! Very interesting!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 9, 2005)

Coool. Literally. It looks like our new Presbyterian Jerusalem is in North Alaska!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2007)

I recently saw an advertisement for an 1871 map of the Presbyterian Church in the United States at Stroud Booksellers:



> Map of the Presbyterian Church in the United States. Reduced From the
> [MAP]. Map of the Presbyterian Church in the United States. Reduced From the large Map, Publishedby the New York Evangelist. Entered according to Act of Congress, in the year 1871, by Henry M. Field, In the Office of the Librarian of Congress, at Washington. [at top of map:] Presented to the Subscribers for "The Presbyterian Church Throughout the World," by the Publishers, De Witt C. Lent & Co., New York.[ Folding map 23 x 18 inches, torn along about 1/3 of pages with old cellophane tape on most of the torn folds, map tipped into it's own binder in publisher's original cloth, endpaper cracking at inside hinge, cloth just starting to fray at spine ends and corners, gold lettering on front cover.
> Price: USD 50.00


----------



## Casey (Jan 10, 2007)

I found this map to be the most interesting:






Baptists and Romanists seem to rule the roost. And I thought the PCA was prominent in the south, but by looking at the Presbyterian map, it just doesn't look like Presbyterianism and Reformed Christianity has too many adherents. 

Great find!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 10, 2007)

Is it just me or do the first two maps contradict eachother?


----------



## Casey (Jan 10, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Is it just me or do the first two maps contradict eachother?


What do you mean?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 10, 2007)

One map is the percentage of Presbyterians. The other is the percentage of Reformed. Since Presbyterians fall UNDER Reformed, then shouldn't the percentages be lower on the Presbyterian map than on the Reformed map rather than vise versa?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 10, 2007)

Nevermind...noticed the numbers on the scales were different.


----------



## Casey (Jan 10, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> One map is the percentage of Presbyterians. The other is the percentage of Reformed. Since Presbyterians fall UNDER Reformed, then shouldn't the percentages be lower on the Presbyterian map than on the Reformed map rather than vise versa?


Actually, in the sense that they are using the word "Reformed," Presbyterians aren't Reformed. You might as well think of "Reformed" as the "Dutch Reformed," since they're the largest representatives of the continental Reformed tradition (at least, I think they are) in America.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 10, 2007)

ok, gotcha..thank you. Learning everyday.


----------



## Casey (Jan 10, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> ok, gotcha..thank you. Learning everyday.


I learned that pretty quick when I started going to a _Reformed_ seminary, in which I was no longer considered _Reformed_ because I am a _Presbyterian_.


----------



## Dan.... (Jan 10, 2007)

> Baptists and Romanists seem to rule the roost. And I thought the PCA was prominent in the south, but by looking at the Presbyterian map, it just doesn't look like Presbyterianism and Reformed Christianity has too many adherents.



According to the website of each denomination:
SBC -16 million members
PCUSA - 2.4 million members
PCA - 306,000 members.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 10, 2007)

On a seminary list-serve posting related to these maps, one of our more witty faculty members sent out an email making an interesting observation about the practice of baptismal mode and geographic location with this title: "Baptists Can't Handle the Cold...".






StaunchPresbyterian said:


> I found this map to be the most interesting:


----------



## Casey (Jan 10, 2007)

Archlute said:


> On a seminary list-serve posting related to these maps, one of our more witty faculty members sent out an email making an interesting observation about the practice of baptismal mode and geographic location with this title: "Baptists Can't Handle the Cold...".


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 10, 2007)




----------

